# Wow...mud!!



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Once she started, there was no point in stopping her ?















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW! That's one muddy pup!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Didn't you know that a mud bath is good for you? LOL.....Great Pictures...good looking Golden too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really gives a whole new meaning to Mud Baths-looks like she really enjoyed hers.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

She was so happy . She is clean again now, but I need a bath!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can just imagine. 

I use to have a blonde cocker girl, she was a tomboy. She went down to the River one day and got completely cover and caked with mud from head to toe. The only thing that wasn't covered in mud was her eyes. 

I made the big mistake of giving her a bath in the tub instead of hosing her off outside. 
There was mud splattered all over the bathroom walls, shower sides, everywhere basically. 

I spent almost as much time if not more cleaning up the bathroom after I had gotten her cleaned up. I learned my lesson on that one good. 

Next time she went mudding, I hosed her off outside.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

My jrt, Maggie loves the mud almost as much as Bailey . It makes for lots of baths. I'm glad when it's warm enough to wash Bailey outside, because you're right...it's shocking how much muddy water they can get EVERYWHERE! She swam in the creek after, but it hardly rinsed her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha, this made me laugh out loud! What a cute and lucky swamp monster!!!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

If you have a mud dog....you need to check out 'Booster Baths'...light weight durable and fully functional tubs for dogs. Do an online search. I have an extra large, just right for my 3 water dogs. Puts the dog right in front of you like a grooming table. I use mine in the garage, run water through a hose, by the washer and dryer, so I have hot water. It makes it all very easy!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion goldlover68. My Maggie fits perfectly in our deep, one-bowl kitchen sink, but Bailey is a challenge to bathe during colder weather. We are outside a lot (walking, hiking, camping, etc...) so they do get bathed frequently. I will look into that..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

goldlover68 said:


> If you have a mud dog....you need to check out 'Booster Baths'...light weight durable and fully functional tubs for dogs. Do an online search. I have an extra large, just right for my 3 water dogs. Puts the dog right in front of you like a grooming table. I use mine in the garage, run water through a hose, by the washer and dryer, so I have hot water. It makes it all very easy!


Gold liver...you are a genious!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!!! Now that's a mud facial for sure!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

MaggieandBailey said:


> Thanks for the suggestion goldlover68. My Maggie fits perfectly in our deep, one-bowl kitchen sink, but Bailey is a challenge to bathe during colder weather. We are outside a lot (walking, hiking, camping, etc...) so they do get bathed frequently. I will look into that..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I am a waterfowl hunter have 3 great Golden's. When we get home from a good hunt I have three muddy, dirty, tired, happy, dogs....and it is usually really cold outside. Being able to do the baths in the garage, with warm water has made our adventures so much more fun...I used to dread the mess after the hunt...not so much now....

Good Luck....


----------



## prezofxms (Jun 22, 2014)

LOL! Glad to see it's not just my dog who loves the mud. I live in an apartment, so the only real option is my bathtub.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Woah baby. And to think us people pay for mud baths/facials. Who's the smart one now????


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Happy Happy!!!!! What a hoot.


----------

